# Trucks/Trailers?



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

SO, I know some of you are REALLY knowledgeable on the subject of trucks and trailers and all that mechanical stuff. 

My friend is looking into buying a truck and a trailer. She is currently using her parents and they are getting tired of it, fast. So this is the dilemma:

She either needs to buy a truck that can pull her current trailer (3 horse)
She needs to buy a truck and a trailer ( a lighter trailer so that she doesn't have to haul so much weight)


Her current trailer weighs 4,500 unloaded. She needs to know what kind of truck can haul that and her 3 horses safely. She has two BIG warmbloods and one thoroughbred. So loaded, all three horses and tack, it probably weighs close to 9,000-10,000. 

She doesn't want a diesel because its also going to be her everyday car and I have heard that diesels are not every day cars, they are used for hauling and long distances and they get ruined if you keep starting/stopping. I dont know. Haha, again, NOT a car person.

What do you think is smarter to do..buy a new truck and a lighter trailer, shes thinking a two horse since she never takes all 3 all at once. Or do you think just keeping the current trailer and making up the difference in buying a bigger truck to haul the bigger trailer?

What do you use to pull your trailer? how does it work? What do you wish you would of known when you were truck/trailer shopping? Anything will be helpful. We don't want to discuss prices, we just need to know what she should be looking at in terms of hauling and whats she NEEDS to pull those horses.  Any questions, just ask. I just hope you guys can help!:shock:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Hard question since it really comes down to how much you want to spend since too much is better than too little.

We have a Dodge Ram 1500 and a 2 horse stock trailer which works fine. If I had more to spend (or willing to go more in debt), I would have gone with a 3/4 ton truck and a larger, aluminum stock trailer.....but the price difference was large.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Hard question since it really comes down to how much you want to spend since too much is better than too little.
> 
> We have a Dodge Ram 1500 and a 2 horse stock trailer which works fine. If I had more to spend (or willing to go more in debt), I would have gone with a 3/4 ton truck and a larger, aluminum stock trailer.....but the price difference was large.


THats what we were noticing too! You jump from an f-150 to an f-250 and there is HUUUUGE price leap. Its nuts. I definitley think shes going to end up with the 3/4 ton or even larger because we all know a 1/2 ton just wont cut it with the horses.


----------



## socks (Dec 28, 2009)

for a truck i would go for a ford if you are going to pull a three horse maybe just a 250... i drive a ford 250 with a 20 foot stock trailer and it pulls the trailer like there is nothing there. when its loaded with horses the only thing i can feel is the horses moving around... but thats with a diesel... my suggestion if your into the environment diesel i think is better because it doesn't use as much gas as the gas vehicles use the diesels only need enough to keep the engine running.. ya its not good to turn them on and off all the time but they are better and get more miles per gallon..


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

If your going to make the investment into a truck either older or new. Get the truck that will do the job you want it to do. I have an 06 F250 6.0 diesel and I use it to tow a 4h steel bp and a 3h sl with 8ft LQ. I also use it as my daily driver. I average 16mpg around town. When loaded with the LQ I get around 13. In the long run you may pay more for a diesel but if you keep good maintenance on it. It will last you forever...Also nothing less than a 3/4 ton. The 1/2 ton pick ups are ok but aren't built as heavy duty as a 3/4 ton or 1 ton dually. Also make sure the truck has a towing package not just a brake controller and hitch added..Make sure it has a transmission cooler and heavy duty radiator...or even tow/haul (ford) It's a huge investment and the diesels also have a better resale value..Go to Horse Trailer world and ask around you will get some great info there....


----------



## artsyjenn (May 12, 2010)

"What do you use to pull your trailer? how does it work? What do you wish you would of known when you were truck/trailer shopping?"

We've had horses for 12 years but just this year bought our first truck and trailer, since my daughter is starting to show in 4H (we've always had access to friend's trailers in case we needed them). We have a 2008 F150 and a 7 foot tall stock trailer. Very happy with the combo. I don't even feel the horses moving around back there (we don't have huge draft crosses or anything like that though).
We have 2 other cars and really only use the truck for towing and hauling (neither of which we do long distances), so I haven't paid too much attention to the mileage.
Love the stock trailer. Horses go in really easy, plenty of room. Ours also has a tack/dressing room in front (which can be opened up for even more room), which is really convenient.

​


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

artsyjenn said:


> "What do you use to pull your trailer? how does it work? What do you wish you would of known when you were truck/trailer shopping?"
> 
> We've had horses for 12 years but just this year bought our first truck and trailer, since my daughter is starting to show in 4H (we've always had access to friend's trailers in case we needed them). We have a 2008 F150 and a 7 foot tall stock trailer. Very happy with the combo. I don't even feel the horses moving around back there (we don't have huge draft crosses or anything like that though).
> We have 2 other cars and really only use the truck for towing and hauling (neither of which we do long distances), so I haven't paid too much attention to the mileage.
> ...


Your F-150 Pulls it?! Wow. Right now were using a F-350 dually to pull out trailer, it sure does the trick.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I use my dad's truck to pull my trailer. I have a 2 horse. A HUGE 2 horse. It weighs 5,000 pounds unloaded. It's a big horsie size trailer :]. He has a '95 2WD 1500 Chevy Silverado. It has some trouble going up hills with it, but it could also be the age. It has about 200,000 miles on it. The farthest we have taken it is 5 hours away, South. We can't go too far North, over big mountains, because we worry about the truck. As far as she is just doing local shows and not traveling across the country, a 1500 truck would be fine. I recommend 4WD. My friends have stock trailers that hold 4 horses and they have 1500s that pull it. Not far, because it's rough on the transmission, but it will pull it.


----------



## artsyjenn (May 12, 2010)

Yep, easy breezy. It is an F150 with a towing package, though I forget exactly what that consists of lol. It's hooked up right now since we are taking horses to the fairgrounds tonight, so I snapped a pic.

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/artsyjenn_photos/truck.jpg


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

artsyjenn said:


> Yep, easy breezy. It is an F150 with a towing package, though I forget exactly what that consists of lol. It's hooked up right now since we are taking horses to the fairgrounds tonight, so I snapped a pic.
> 
> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/artsyjenn_photos/truck.jpg



How much does your trailer weigh completely loaded? and whats the max towing capacity on that f-150?


----------



## artsyjenn (May 12, 2010)

I'm really not sure. The hubby figured out/took care of all of those things and did the research prior to buying everything. I know he told me at least once, but I forget. I deal with the animals, he deals with the hardware lol. I'll try to remember to ask him tonight.
I do know that it's working well for us so far. I am new to driving a trailer of any kind, and so far the hardest thing for me (other than backing up) is not to forget that it's back there, since I can't really feel it back there when I drive.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

artsyjenn said:


> I'm really not sure. The hubby figured out/took care of all of those things and did the research prior to buying everything. I know he told me at least once, but I forget. I deal with the animals, he deals with the hardware lol. I'll try to remember to ask him tonight.
> I do know that it's working well for us so far. I am new to driving a trailer of any kind, and so far the hardest thing for me (other than backing up) is not to forget that it's back there, since I can't really feel it back there when I drive.


If you could find out those few things for me, if really appreciate it.  I know for a fact that my trailer is heavier than yours (its a 3 horse aluminum slant with walk in tack and a ramp!) and with 3 horses in it its about 8500-9000 lbs :\


----------



## artsyjenn (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think that it would pull as much weight as you have . I can't remember the exact figure, but I know that fully loaded, ours doesn't weigh near that much. Plus our biggest horse is a 15.1 paint, and we are normally hauling our 14.2 little QH and a pony lol.
I do know that the part of the tow package is a larger engine than is standard in an F150, plus some other things are upgraded. I think transmission, brakes, and something else...


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

artsyjenn said:


> Yeah, I don't think that it would pull as much weight as you have . I can't remember the exact figure, but I know that fully loaded, ours doesn't weigh near that much. Plus our biggest horse is a 15.1 paint, and we are normally hauling our 14.2 little QH and a pony lol.
> I do know that the part of the tow package is a larger engine than is standard in an F150, plus some other things are upgraded. I think transmission, brakes, and something else...


Yeah, lol the smallest horse we haul is a 3 year old 16h warmblood. :\ Very frustrating.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

upupandflyaway1 said:


> If you could find out those few things for me, if really appreciate it.  I know for a fact that my trailer is heavier than yours (its a 3 horse aluminum slant with walk in tack and a ramp!) and with 3 horses in it its about 8500-9000 lbs :\


I would be very afraid to tow a 10k trailer with a F150. jmo..

Here are the comparison's between a F150 & F250 depending on truck cab and engine/trans
F150
https://www.fleet.ford.com/showroom/rv_trailer_towing/2009/F150ConvFifthTow.pdf
F250 & up
https://www.fleet.ford.com/showroom/rv_trailer_towing/2009/SuperDutyConv.pdf


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's the thing about diesels. I drive one everyday its a 93 350 with over 250k miles on it and still runs like a champ. It pulls my sundowner 4 horse gooseneck which is about 30ft. Its not a powerstroke its the older version the 7.3 without the turbo (IDI) I get 18mpg without the trailer and 10mpg pulling the trailer. Honestly if you get a gas truck with enough "balls" to haul 10k you are going to get horrible fuel milage. Diesels are known for their fuel milage and how long they last. The ford triton v8s are terrible on fuel (gas motor) but can pull what your talking. The best diesel motors out there that I would suggest for a daily driver and a pulling truck is for ford the 7.3 powerstroke for dodge the 5.9 12v cummins and for chevy the 6.6 duramax. Diesel motors can take a lot more of a beating then gas and last A LOT longer. Diesels are made to go above 200k miles. Goodluck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

Mingiz said:


> I would be very afraid to tow a 10k trailer with a F150. jmo..
> 
> Here are the comparison's between a F150 & F250 depending on truck cab and engine/trans
> F150
> ...


Lol, so would I.


----------



## 2cupsofjoe (Jun 29, 2010)

We use our 07 Ram 1500 Hemi and barely notice the trailer at all ( 3 horse 18 ft Pondarosa ) and we have an Irish Sport who weighs close to 1400lbs and a Cross who weighs in at around 1100 lbs. When towing, we average 10 mpg but when not towing we get between 17-18 depending on the terrain. When in SC/GA it's higher, when in OH/MI, it's the lower but not by much because of the hills and what not. 

For the price, I am very happy with my truck! And it's my everyday truck too.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

We have a 2001 GMC Sierra 3500 Quad cab that has 125000 miles on it. We have a 1991 Travelong 4 horse that is heavy and steel. Truck pulls like a dream and we don't even notice the trailer except when we have to fill up. Diesel is so worth it and they last forever if taken care of.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

stacieandtheboys said:


> We have a 2001 GMC Sierra 3500 Quad cab that has 125000 miles on it. We have a 1991 Travelong 4 horse that is heavy and steel. Truck pulls like a dream and we don't even notice the trailer except when we have to fill up. Diesel is so worth it and they last forever if taken care of.


I love the GMC Sierras!! Wow 125k miles. Thats impressive, ill definitley have to consider that! What kind of gas mileage does THAT get? With and without a trailer?


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

My husband drives it every day to work about 15 miles and back and it takes him 2 weeks to go through a tank. With the trailer with one horse I have driven it about 290 miles before having to fill up and that was going uphill. Coming back with an empty trailer I only used 3/4 of a tank. I think it has a 30 gallon tank. The thing about diesels are that they are really only good and broke in at around 100,000 miles. We bout ours with that many miles on it and didn't think twice because it was a diesel. Most gas trucks would be close to the end at that point.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

My boyfriend has a '98 Doge 2500 diesel, and he gets around 500-600 miles out of a 35 gallon tank. When hauling, he gets around 14-16 gallons.

I have an '03 F-350 diesel, and I get around 20 mpg. I haven't hauled enough with it to know how it does fuel-wise, but it pulls my 5,800 (empty) trailer with my 1,700 pound horse and 800 pound carriage just fine.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a F250 6.0 diesel and pull a 28ft LQ I get around 10-13 depending on terrrain. I have a 29 gallon tank and get around 275 a tank I usually lose about 50 miles a tank when towing...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I keep forgetting that we use different measuring systems, and when I saw 10000 in the first post my jaw dropped!

So I don't know equivalent weight but i'll post what we have had/do have.

We had two different two horse floats, pretty light, and we towed them both with a Holden Rodeo with a 2.5T load rating.

We now have a 3 horse angle with a kitchen and we tow it with a Holden Colorado which is rated to two 3.5T. The floats GVM is 3T.

The main thing is to try and get a vehicle that is rated to tow MORE than the trailers GVM or total weight when loaded, even if you aren't going to load it the whole way up.

Diesels are fine for around town, dads Colorado is a Turbo Diesel and he drives it 15 minutes to work every day, and i'm looking at a Patrol TD that I will be driving around town when not towing on the weekends. It will actually cost about the same as my V6 petrol ute does at the moment.


----------

